# Is my cat pregnant I'm confused



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

So she can been nesting in the cupboard for a week now. Yesterday she kept showing me her private parts kept opening and twitching is this normal lol


----------



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

I've attached some pics please could someone take a look and tell me what they think


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

It looks like she is pregnant.


----------



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Would you say she close to having them at all just 20mins ago she was running around the house like something was chasing her lol


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Maybe almost halfway? Which is like 30 days. I've had pregnant cats that will still run around during pregnancy.


----------



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Thankyou for your help is it normal that she is opening her vagina she keeps showing me her bum very weird did your cat's do that


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

Nope. Cats will stick their butts in their owners face to show their friendship.


----------



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Oh okay thanks for your help much appreciated


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You're welcome. My cats have never done that, so I can't be sure if that is normal or not.


----------



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Do you think the temperature thing is accurate I took her temp this morning it was 37.4


----------



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Do you think the temperature thing is accurate I took her temp this morning it was 37.4


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

A cats temp will drop to about 37.2 one to two days before giving birth. So, it might be soon.


----------



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Okay thankyou soo much


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

You are very welcome!


----------



## Lesleyc12 (Oct 25, 2020)

Hopefully I can not wait


----------



## Kitty827 (Sep 3, 2020)

I love it when my cats have kittens too! Keep me posted.


----------

